# Karick Lake 07/30/13



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and the kids were gonna go to do some bay fishing tonight, but my daughter couldn't go so it was just me and Logan. Decided to hit Karick instead of going through the trouble of hooking up the bigger boat and having to clean it early in the morning!!! We were hitting lillies w/all kinds of gear then I decided to hit a plastic lizard (zoom june bug). I have NEVER caught anything w/a lizzard! Chunked it towards some lillies, and BAM!!! About a 1.5-2 lb'r on!!! Got him close to the boat and SNAP goes the line!!! Logan put out a plastic fluke type bait and bam he got it to the boat, could have been mine's twin! He was pulling him outta the water and off the hook he went! Ohhh well. We kept going then thunder started chiming in...started to make our way back to the ramp w/a big goose egg fer the day but we noticed all the schools of dink bass hitting minnows all over the deeper areas. Put on a few top water minnows and both me and Logan finally started bringing in bass. Nothing special bit the 1st one I caught was a funny 1. I eagle nested my reel and while I was clearing it, a school just crushed the area and 1 got hooked!!! Not great but any day on the water w/ family/friends is GREAT!!!


































PICTURE OF THE END IS A BLESSING OF GOD!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehehe that second pic is priceless. Glad ya got out some.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jason you look thrilled about the little bass.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh you know...I try different stupid looks in my pics!!! hahaha

I'm gonna go out there w/ a fly rod sometime and a glass minnow looking thingy and try to have a little fun!!! It's wild to see all these little bass killing it at dark!!!!


----------

